# I wrote a short story....



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

A few Christmas' ago I bought myself a little present..a kit on how to write a novel. With my work load, my busy family, buying and trying to sell farms and everything else that goes with life, I have not made a huge effort...but finally completed a short story and have published it on Amazon 

(Amazon.com: Gallipoli Stranger (Stranger Short Stories) eBook: Gary Lewis: Kindle Store).

It's a short story about a strange happening that took place in the trenches on the Gallipoli battleground of WWI. It's part of a bigger seriers I am working on all with a similar theme - how strange that some small 'event' can change the course of poeples lives. The true plot lies deeper than this one short story...

Anyways - its a first attempt at fiction....and I hope to get some honest feedback.

I know I am not going to make any money from this venture - it is not really about that...its more about the satisfaction of writing things from my imagination.

Gaz


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Good for you!! :goodjob:


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Happychick!


----------

